# 46600 and 46221 codes, you bill the 46221 59 then the 46600 correct?



## k8e709 (Mar 31, 2016)

you bill the 46221 59 then the 46600 correct?


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 1, 2016)

*EDIT*. Per NCCI & CPT you cannot bill both codes in the same operative session. NCCI lists it as modifier will not bypass edit

46600 is a column 2 code to 46221 so if NCCI didnt have an edit the mod would go on the 46600 code since 59 goes on the column 2 code


----------

